# صيانة وقائية لكرسي الأسنان- يوميات مهندس أجهزة طبية 6



## أشرف الحسن (26 مايو 2011)

اخواني وأخواتي
هل تساءلتم يوما عن الفرق بين كرسي أسنان لم يعطل كثيرا وكرسي أسنان يعطل كثيرا مع أن حجم الشغل على كليهما واحد ونوع الكرسي واحد؟؟؟
الجواب هو: أعمال الصيانة الوقائية والدورية للكرسي ويراعى فيها ضمير المهندس الطبي في الصيانة الدورية له،،، فعند زيارتي لإحدى المراكز الصحية لعمل الصيانة الدورية لأجهزتها، اوقفني طبيب الأسنان ليسألني عن خطوات عمل الصيانة الدورية لجهاز الأسنان، وبعد هذا النقاش الطويل، أبدى الطبيب ارتياحه لهذه الخطوات وأضفى عليها بعضا من لمساته،،، وأردت أن أشارككم بها
أهم هذه الخطوات:
أولا: تنظيف الفلاتر الخاصة بأنابيب الشفط تحت الماء العادي (وضع رواسب الحشوات وبقايا الأسنان العالقة في الفلاتر في سلة المهملات قبل تنظيفها تحت الماء)
ثانيا: فك العلبة المربوطة أسفل المبصقة والتي تستقبل السوائل المختلطة بالمواد الصلبة من المبصة،،، حيث تقوم هذه العلبة بتسريب هذه المواد الصلبة في قاعها وتمرير السوائل للصرف ،،، وبعد فكها يجب وضع المواد الصلبة في سلة المهملات ومن ثم تنظيف العلبة تحت الماء العادي
ثالثا: هناك محلول تنظيف خاص لونه ازرق يخفف بالماء يوضع جزء منه في المبصة ويوضع أنبوب الشفط في الجزء الآخر (ما يقارب لتر) ليقوم بشفطه فيمرر المحلول بذلك في أنابيب الشفط وجهاز الشفط،،، ويعمل هذا المحلول على تفكيك أي مواد صلبه عالقة في الأنابيب كما ويعمل على تعقيمها من الجراثيم والأمراض
ثالثا: تنظيف فلتر المبصقة بنفس طريقة تنظيف فلاتر الشفط
رابعا: تفريغ الكمبروسور بالكامل من الهواء - بعد فصله من الكهرباء - وذلك من محبس أسفل خزان الهواء،،، وذلك لإخراج أي ماء في قاع الخزان حيث أن وجود هذا الماء يؤدي إلى نتائج سلبية على الكمبروسور والهاندبيسز
خامسا: تشحيم أعمدة الماتورات الخاصة بحركة الكرسي إن أمكن الوصول لها، وإعادة تشغيل الكرسي وإرجاعه إلى وضعية الصفر بعد تشحيمها
ملاحظة مهمة جدا جدا جدا: يجب لبس كفوف مطاطية اثنين فوق بعض على كل يد قبل عمل أي صيانة دورية،،،وبعد الإنتهاء من الصيانة،،، يجب خلعها ورميها في سلة المهملات وتنظيف الأيدي بالصابون والمعقمات،،، كي لا يتم انتقال عدوى أو امراض وخصوصا الأمراض المتعلقة بالكبد

أرجو أن تعم الفائدة،،، وياريت كل من لديه فكرة في هذا الموضوع أن يثريه
أخوكم المحب أشرف الحسن


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (26 مايو 2011)

تسلم اخي على اليوميات والملاحظات الهامة في الصيانة الوقائية لوحدة الاسنان.
واحب ان اضيف ملاحظة اخرى هي التزييت اليومي لجميع الات الحفر مرة او مرتين يوميا وخاصتا بعد الانتهاء من
العمل مع تشغيل الة الحفر لمدة عشرة ثواني بعد التزيت مباشرتا .

واناشد جميع الاخوة المختصين في مجال الاسنان ومن لديهم اضافة حول الصيانة لوحدة الاسنان ان يتم ادراجها
الى هذا الموضوع لتعم الفائدة للجميع .

مع التقدير .

البغدادي


----------



## أشرف الحسن (26 مايو 2011)

أشكرك اخ شكري على ملاحظتك الميرة وأحب ان أضيف أيضا ملاحظة اخرى: يجب التأكد من ضعط الماء والهواء الداخلين إلى ماكينة الأسنان، إما باستخدام مانوميتر خارجي تقوم بوصله في مداخل الهواء والماء،،، أو بقراءة مانوميتر موجود أصلا بالماكينة بشكل دائم،،، 
أرجو يا أخ شكري - إن أمكن - أن تعطينا القيم الدقيقة والعملية لهذين الضغطين بحيث تكون صحية على الجهاز أو أي شخص لديه خبرة في هذا المجال
حيث ان اختلاف الضغط قد يؤذي قبضات الأسنان بشكل مباشر
أيضا هناك مدى محدد لمقدار الشفط في جهاز الشفط يجب أن لا يتعداه ويجب اختباره كل فترة
ملاحظة: في المشاركة السابقة المبصة خطأ والصحيح المبصقة
أخوكم المحب أشرف الحسن


----------



## يسرى يعقوب (27 مايو 2011)

وعاد الاخ اشرف الحسن بتلك المذكرات الرائعه..نعتذر عن عدم المقدره على المساعده لكنى اردت ان اشارك..شكرا اخ اشرف


----------



## أشرف الحسن (27 مايو 2011)

يسرى يعقوب قال:


> وعاد الاخ اشرف الحسن بتلك المذكرات الرائعه..نعتذر عن عدم المقدره على المساعده لكنى اردت ان اشارك..شكرا اخ اشرف


 
هذا بعض مما عندكم اخت يسرى،، أشكرك على الدعم والمشاركة


----------



## forever together (28 مايو 2011)

والله يوميات مفيدة وجميلة ورائعة ... اسال الله ان لا يحرمنا من علمك


----------



## أشرف الحسن (28 مايو 2011)

forever together قال:


> والله يوميات مفيدة وجميلة ورائعة ... اسال الله ان لا يحرمنا من علمك


 على الرحب والسعة ولا تنسونا من صالح الدعاء


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (28 مايو 2011)

أشرف الحسن قال:


> أشكرك اخ شكري على ملاحظتك الميرة وأحب ان أضيف أيضا ملاحظة اخرى: يجب التأكد من ضعط الماء والهواء الداخلين إلى ماكينة الأسنان، إما باستخدام مانوميتر خارجي تقوم بوصله في مداخل الهواء والماء،،، أو بقراءة مانوميتر موجود أصلا بالماكينة بشكل دائم،،،
> أرجو يا أخ شكري - إن أمكن - أن تعطينا القيم الدقيقة والعملية لهذين الضغطين بحيث تكون صحية على الجهاز أو أي شخص لديه خبرة في هذا المجال
> حيث ان اختلاف الضغط قد يؤذي قبضات الأسنان بشكل مباشر
> أيضا هناك مدى محدد لمقدار الشفط في جهاز الشفط يجب أن لا يتعداه ويجب اختباره كل فترة
> ...



تحية طيبة .

ان الزيادة في ضغط الهواء لألات حفر الأسنان يؤدي الى الزيادة في عدد الدوران , اي يعني زيادة في الحدود المسموحة لعدد الدورات مما يؤدي سلبا الى الأنهيار المبكر
لمحور الدوران (Rotor) او الركائز .
وعليه يجب اختيار الضغط الهواء المخصص حسب تعليمات الشركة المصنعة .

ان الة الحفر السريعة من 2.2 بار الى 2.6 .
اما الة الحفر البطيئة من 2.5 بار الى 3.5 .
اما الة ازالة التكلسات من 2.5 بار الى 3.5 .

هناك الات حفر سريعة لاتحتاج الى تزيت يجب ان يكون الضغط كما اسلفنا 2.6 بار .

مع التقدير .

البغدادي


----------



## أشرف الحسن (28 مايو 2011)

شكرى محمد نورى قال:


> ان الة الحفر السريعة من 2.2 بار الى 2.6 .
> اما الة الحفر البطيئة من 2.5 بار الى 3.5 .


 
أشكرك يا أخ بغدادي،،، ولكن أجد في القيم المذكورة أن ضغط القبضة السريعة أقل من ضغط القبضة البطيئة،،، مع أنه كلما زاد الضغط زادت السرعة وليس العكس؟ فلماذا هكذا هي القيم؟؟ ومشكور على كل ما تقدم
أخوك أشرف


----------



## أشرف الحسن (30 مايو 2011)

هنا تجدون مرفقا صور محاليل التنظيف اليومية والأسبوعية لجهاز الشفط ومحلول تنظيف أدوات الأسنان وطريقة استخدام هذه المحاليل


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (30 مايو 2011)

أشرف الحسن قال:


> أشكرك يا أخ بغدادي،،، ولكن أجد في القيم المذكورة أن ضغط القبضة السريعة أقل من ضغط القبضة البطيئة،،، مع أنه كلما زاد الضغط زادت السرعة وليس العكس؟ فلماذا هكذا هي القيم؟؟ ومشكور على كل ما تقدم
> أخوك أشرف



تحية طيبة .

السبب يعود لمبدأ عمل الة الحفر السريعة يختلف عن مبدأ الة الحفر البطيئة .
وكذلك التصميم من ناحية الوزن والعزم وعدد الدورات .
وكما ذكرنا يجب ان لا تتعدى سرعة الدوران الحدود المقررة والمسموحة .

مع التقدير.

البغدادي


----------



## أشرف الحسن (30 مايو 2011)

شكرى محمد نورى قال:


> تحية طيبة .
> 
> السبب يعود لمبدأ عمل الة الحفر السريعة يختلف عن مبدأ الة الحفر البطيئة .
> وكذلك التصميم من ناحية الوزن والعزم وعدد الدورات .
> ...


 
أشكرك يا أخ بغدادي من أعماق قلبي على كل ما تقدم،،، فأنت موسوعة ،،، أخوك أشرف الحسن


----------



## khalied.hamed (4 يونيو 2011)

الف شكر على هذا الموضوع


----------



## أشرف الحسن (4 يونيو 2011)

khalied.hamed قال:


> الف شكر على هذا الموضوع


 هلى الرحب والسعة مهندس خالد


----------



## نسايم العين (9 يونيو 2011)

روعه


----------



## HAKIME_88 (10 يونيو 2011)

شكرا لك..... ننتظر جديدك​


----------



## مهموم اليمن (14 يونيو 2011)

حياكم الله 
وضغط الكمبريسور يجب ضبطه على 6 بار........ اليس كذلك ؟؟؟؟ ام انها قوية على الكرسى؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## azeezcom1 (22 يونيو 2011)

مشكور


----------



## أشرف الحسن (24 يونيو 2011)

مهموم اليمن قال:


> حياكم الله
> وضغط الكمبريسور يجب ضبطه على 6 بار........ اليس كذلك ؟؟؟؟ ام انها قوية على الكرسى؟؟؟؟؟


 
تعتمد معايرة الضغط الخارج من الكمبروسور على المسافة بين الكرسي والكمبروسور فكلما زادت المسافة كلما توجب عليك رفع ضغط الكمبروسور،، المهم في النهاية هو ان يصل الهواء إلى الكرسي والقبضات بالقيم التي سبق ان ذكرها الأخ البغدادي في مشاركة له هنا في هذا الموضوع،،، وكمعدل لضغط الكمبروسور فهو كما ذكرت 6 بار
والله أدرى واعلم


----------



## أشرف الحسن (24 يونيو 2011)

الأخوان
azeezecom 
hakime
نسايم العين
لا شكر على واجب ولا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم
أشرف الحسن


----------



## ابويمن (2 يوليو 2011)

ان اكثر مشاكل الكراسي من الماء لذلك يجب تنضيف فلتر الماء باستمرار


----------



## soma-20 (5 يوليو 2011)

تفريغ الكمبروسور من الماء خاااااصه اهل المنااظق االساحلية ...ويفضل تركيب كمبروسر مع مجفف ديور دينتال


----------



## أشرف الحسن (6 يوليو 2011)

الأخوان 
أبو أيمن
soma
أشكركما على الإضافة،،،،
وأحب ان أزيد أن وجود الماء في المبروسور وعدم تفريغه بشكل دوري ثد يؤدي إلى انخفاض ضغط الهواء الخارج من الكمبروسور وهذا يؤدي إلى ضعف في أداء ماكينة الأسنان وأداء قبضاتها وخصوصا إذا كانت ماكينة الأسنان تعتمد بشكل كلي على الهواء،،، أيضا هذا بدوره قد يتلف القبضات ويقلل من عمرها العملي
أشرف


----------



## أشرف الحسن (6 يوليو 2011)

soma-20 قال:


> تفريغ الكمبروسور من الماء خاااااصه اهل المنااظق االساحلية ...ويفضل تركيب كمبروسر مع مجفف ديور دينتال


 
اخي الكريم
هل لك أن تزودنا بمعلومات اكثر عن هذا المجفف الذي ذكرته،،، ولك خالص الشكر وجزاك الله كل خير
أشرف الحسن


----------



## tech.eng (25 فبراير 2013)

بارك الله بكم على هذا المجهود الرائع وان شاء الله يجعله في ميزان حسناتكم.مشكورين


----------



## المهندسه سلمى (25 مارس 2013)

اذا كان ال low suction ما بشفط منيح شو بكون الخلل


----------



## deyamag (26 مايو 2013)

شكراً جزيلاً .


----------



## dimond ston (11 يوليو 2013)

شكرا جزيلا على المعلومات


----------

